# Retiring soon and downsizing.😀



## coyy2k1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Just wanted to say Hello to everyone. I still have a few more years of working but my lovely bride and I are in the process of going smaller. We will have our youngest daughter in Florida the oldest in Ms. and I will have 2 sons in Ga. . We are looking to go into a live aboard that will be fit for at least cruising to the Bahamas. It's one of our favorite places, as far as cruising goes. We will be going from a 3100 sq for house to a boat, I'm guessing in the 45 to 55 ft range as my sweetheart likes her space&#55357;&#56832;. Hopefully all this will take place in the not to distant future so I am just wanting to say hello from Ned and Frankey. Any input we can get will be great. Thanks


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Retiring soon and downsizing.*

Welcome aboard! I don't know how to explain this to you, but you're not really downsizing you'd actually be up sizing!

Just a suggestion, think long and ask yourself the hard questions. And be prepared , you'll get hit with them here.

Navigation with a boat that large can be a problem in Shallow Waters like the Bahamas I don't know actually, just from looking at the charts things I read, hope I'm wrong,

if you fall overboard, can she save you?

It can be a wonderful adventure for a couple, 2 very good friends, or even a group! May the sailing Gods be with you!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I retired two years ago, and wish I would have done it much earlier in life, but I was just having too damned much fun working. Good luck on your upcoming endeavors and I sincerely believe you will love living aboard and cruising.

Gary


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds like a great plan. As I've not lived in a house since 1969, I have no idea how big a 3100 sq house is, but the difference between a 45' and a 55' boat is huge, and I'm really not talking about size. 
Maintenance, cost of equipment, the weight of the boat and its equipment (bigger sails, winches, engine, line sizes, more costly dockage and haulouts, etc.) are all things you should consider before you go for the biggest boat you can afford to buy.
As for draft, I've done the Bahamas on a boat that drew 9+ feet with only a few problem places, however, it would be a good idea to invest in the company that manufactures Rolaids if you are cruising the Bahamas with more than a 6 foot draft. lol
I hope to see you out here in the not too distant future.


----------



## solarfry (Sep 6, 2008)

travlin-easy said:


> I retired two years ago, and wish I would have done it much earlier in life, but I was just having too damned much fun working. Good luck on your upcoming endeavors and I sincerely believe you will love living aboard and cruising.
> 
> Gary


Go to youtube.com and search for "sailing la vagabonde". Young couple sailing around the world, just the two of them in a 40+ catamaran (outremer).


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Good luck, enjoy the cruising

Get a boat YOU like and don’t worry whether a forum or strangers like it


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

solarfry said:


> Go to youtube.com and search for "sailing la vagabonde". Young couple sailing around the world, just the two of them in a 40+ catamaran (outremer).


I was fortunate enough to do my circumnavigation in my 20's and I'm still sailing full time now, in my 70's. 
It is possible to make a living sailing and even put a couple of kids through school, so I don't know that it is necessary to retire to do it.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

solarfry said:


> Go to youtube.com and search for "sailing la vagabonde". Young couple sailing around the world, just the two of them in a 40+ catamaran (outremer).


THAT is their job, though. They're not retired. Patreon's pulling about $7500 per video for them presuming most people are at the minimum $3 level, and they pushed ten videos last month. That's amazing hustle, and good for them, but .... that's a resource level that enables a LOT of things that most retirees are never going to be able to keep up.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

hellsop said:


> THAT is their job, though. They're not retired. Patreon's pulling about $7500 per video for them presuming most people are at the minimum $3 level, and they pushed ten videos last month. That's amazing hustle, and good for them, but .... that's a resource level that enables a LOT of things that most retirees are never going to be able to keep up.


Wow! $7,500 a month is a great gig. I thought I was doing well while playing music and sailing, picking up a couple hundred a night two nights a week. This covered all my expenses and gave me a few bucks to put aside for any needed repairs. I gotta start doing more video productions. :wink

Gary :2 boat:


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

travlin-easy said:


> Wow! $7,500 a month is a great gig. I thought I was doing well while playing music and sailing, picking up a couple hundred a night two nights a week. This covered all my expenses and gave me a few bucks to put aside for any needed repairs. I gotta start doing more video productions. :wink
> 
> Gary :2 boat:


Actually, I read it as $7500 per video and 10 videos last month. Not bad either way, but I can't imagine the hours that must go into 10 videos in a month. How would that even be possible, and be sailing at the same time?
Not that I don't believe the post, it's just I can't imagine it.
Some people feel that chartering or deliveries take the fun out of sailing, but spending whatever time one isn't sailing at a computer would definately take all the fun out of sailing for me, no matter how much money I was making. No thank you.


----------



## SanDiegoChip (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi,
Best of luck to you.
We Have been cruising for over 6 years now and we have a 36' boat. We are very happy my wife Debbie and I.
The size of the baat is personal but we say the best boat in the anchorage is the one with the happiest people on it.
Good luck and have fun,
Chip
s\v Elegant'sea Blog


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

capta said:


> Actually, I read it as $7500 per video and 10 videos last month. Not bad either way, but I can't imagine the hours that must go into 10 videos in a month. How would that even be possible, and be sailing at the same time?
> Not that I don't believe the post, it's just I can't imagine it.
> Some people feel that chartering or deliveries take the fun out of sailing, but spending whatever time one isn't sailing at a computer would definately take all the fun out of sailing for me, no matter how much money I was making. No thank you.


Yup, per video.

A 15-20 minute video (as is common for such things) will take about an hour to edit together once you've got the workflow set up. Obviously there's a lot of FILMING time to collect that video, but that's when you're doing stuff you would be doing otherwise, plus a little bit for planning and prep. If you're showing wiring work, you're going to be moving lights into places that don't normally have light, positioning cameras, maybe reshooting a bit if you flub something you wanted to say badly enough that it doesn't make sense, but it doesn't have to slow down the doing of the thing a LOT. Plus there's videography gear to buy, software and techniques to learn, etc. etc.


----------

